

Websites as graphs - nootopian
http://www.aharef.info/static/htmlgraph/

======
ivankirigin
Processing apps that have zero text options are frustrating. News.yc had a
central hive with a conspicuous branch. What was the branch? Who knows...

Here is a screen grab for those who probably need to update their java
plugins: <http://kirigin.com/pics/ycNews.siteGraph.png>

But I'm a sucker for growing trees.

------
bsaunder
"Note: This will take you to a page with a java applet. It may take some time
to load, so please be patient. "

That's all I need to know (thanks for the warning).

------
phony_identity
Why aren't the nodes labeled?

------
pg
Crashed Firefox for me.

